# Mini on the Mack is back for a second attempt at a world record



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*MINI USA and MINI of Grand Rapids officially open registration for the second attempt at the world's largest parade of MINIs*

MINI USA and MINI of Grand Rapids with the help of the St. Ignace Events Committee are calling all MINI owners to gather in St. Ignace, MI, this summer for a second attempt at the record for the world's largest parade of MINI Cooper cars. Registration for the August 1st parade across Michigan's iconic 26,372 feet long, 500 feet high Mackinac Bridge is now official open. MINI owners interested in joining the fun can register at MINIONTHEMACK.com.

The current record of 1,450 MINIs in a parade was first set in 2009 by the London & Surrey Mini Owners Club, which filled the historic 2-mile auto racing circuit around the famous Crystal Palace Park in the UK's capital city. History will be made again if more MINIs join together in Mackinaw City and motor north along Interstate 75 to complete a mass crossing of the Mackinac Bridge - where the official car count will be made.

"Last summer thousands of MINI owners joined us for an epic 5,000-mile rally across the U.S. during MINI TAKES THE STATES so we are really excited to see how many owners and friends join us this summer for MINI on the Mack," said David Duncan, Vice President MINI of the Americas. "We anticipate the MINI community will gather in full force to once again cross the iconic Mackinac Bridge and try to break the world record!"

Originally conceived in 2013 by the local MINI dealer in Grand Rapids, the event quickly become part of MINI folklore as owners from all across the U.S. started motoring into town.

"We knew pretty quickly that we had built something special as soon as we started seeing MINIs with license plates from all over the country motoring through our city," said George Sharpe Jr., CFO for The Sharpe Collection, owner of MINI of Grand Rapids. "This year, with the help of MINI USA, we hope to break that record and solidify a place in the MINI history books&#8230;that maybe we can break again someday!"

Upon completion of the bridge crossing, the MINI community will gather at Little Bear East Arena, in St. Ignace for lunch, entertainment and prizes. After lunch, MINI owners are encouraged to attend the Bayside Music Festival in downtown St. Ignace for a night of music, drinks and food. Don't forget to stay for the fireworks at dusk!

To become part of the biggest-ever MINI parade, owners should register at www.minionthemack.com to secure their spot at the event and purchase commemorative t-shirts. The registration fee (Adults $25 - Children $15), covers bridge crossing toll, event set-up, mementos, lunch, music, shuttle service in St. Ignace and entrance to the Bayside Music Festival.


----------

